# Ok, guy's need some help



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

in getting Sadie fattened up, she looks like skin and bones, she gained a total of 7 pounds since I got her, but still I can feel her butt bones and ribs. I pushed off spaying her for another week, so I can get her some more pounds In the pic you really can't see her bones sticking out, I know she is growing fast but need to put some on those ribs


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well maybe you can try some .....







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe a high performance dog food for a short period of time. She is looking alot better though and still a cutie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Maybe a high performance dog food for a short period of time. She is looking alot better though and still a cutie.


Vet suggested to keep her on puppy food, but will look into the high performance, thanks SS








 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you talked to your vet about it? I would think that it would be preferred for her to be on the lean side going into surgery, as long as she is otherwise healthy. More fat = more anesthesia = longer recovery time.

Once spayed, her metabolism will slow down and weight gain will be no problem. (or it COULD be a problem - most dogs gain TOO much after spay, because owners don't limit caloric intake even though they need less...)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Have you talked to your vet about it? I would think that it would be preferred for her to be on the lean side going into surgery, as long as she is otherwise healthy. More fat = more anesthesia = longer recovery time.
> 
> Once spayed, her metabolism will slow down and weight gain will be no problem. (or it COULD be a problem - most dogs gain TOO much after spay, because owners don't limit caloric intake even though they need less...)


That's true a lot of dogs gain more after spay/neuter, my vet thinks she was ready to be spayed, I only pushed it off for a week, I also felt bad putting her though this so soon after getting her.







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> That's true a lot of dogs gain more after spay/neuter, my vet thinks she was ready to be spayed, I only pushed it off for a week, I also felt bad putting her though this so soon after getting her.
> 
> 
> > Honestly, if she were mine and she were otherwise healthy, I'd spay her while she was thinner. I'd prefer to see an easier procedure and recovery, and work on the weight after...
> ...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Heidi36oh said:
> 
> 
> > That's true a lot of dogs gain more after spay/neuter, my vet thinks she was ready to be spayed, I only pushed it off for a week, I also felt bad putting her though this so soon after getting her.
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's about the size of a rescue dog I spent the weekend with not too long ago. I wasn't as frightened by him being thin because the weight seemed to be in porportion to his small frame. I'm sure the weight will come on soon. I wanted that rescue dog!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

The weight will come  as long as she's healthy, and no worms/parasites. Jax was extrememely thin when we got him, but gained what he needed to, and looks great.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i would advise against the "fatten her up" thought process. i see it happen alot with the rescue Labs. owners get them and feel so bad about their original circumstances that they overfeed them and the dogs end up having weight problems.

she's getting good food on a regular basis, so she's gaining at an appropriate rate - don't rush it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i would advise against the "fatten her up" thought process. i see it happen alot with the rescue Labs. owners get them and feel so bad about their original circumstances that they overfeed them and the dogs end up having weight problems.
> 
> she's getting good food on a regular basis, so she's gaining at an appropriate rate - don't rush it.


I won't rush it, she gained 8 pounds in 2 weeks so I guess she is gaining her weight, she will be fixed on the 18. th and I know they tend to gain a little after that so we will just go from there.








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wish I wouldn't have to get her fixed yet but the pound is paying for all of it. Don't know if I have the money in another month or two to get it done I would just wait. Still paying on a big bill for Peanut.







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Being new (or having missed something), I do not know Sadie's story. In the pic, she looks thin but not emaciated. If the pic reflects the way she looks now, she looks like a faily young dangly lab from the top. Nothing alarming (judging from that sole picture). I love how shiny her coat is ! I would concur with everybody and look at the weight gain as a slow process that will happen on its own as she gets older if you just keep her on a regular schedule of good food. Best wishes for her on the 18th.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thalie said:


> Being new (or having missed something), I do not know Sadie's story. In the pic, she looks thin but not emaciated. If the pic reflects the way she looks now, she looks like a faily young dangly lab from the top. Nothing alarming (judging from that sole picture). I love how shiny her coat is ! I would concur with everybody and look at the weight gain as a slow process that will happen on its own as she gets older if you just keep her on a regular schedule of good food. Best wishes for her on the 18th.


I did add some peanut butter and cottage cheese tonight, just a little 








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------

